
Overtone – Collaborative Programmable Music with Clojure - elwell
https://github.com/overtone/overtone
======
jonnybgood
Here's an example of what's being done with Overtone: [http://www.repl-
electric.com/](http://www.repl-electric.com/)

~~~
jarmitage
See also Meta-Ex [http://meta-ex.com/](http://meta-ex.com/)

------
Morgawr
I love Overtone, it's really an amazing tool.

Some time ago I wrote an (incomplete, unfortunately) algorithm to procedurally
generate music with Overtone and even though it's incomplete I sometimes still
use it today to make small pieces of piano music for hobbyists videogames and
stuff. It's interesting what can come out of it even with very simple
parameters.

Here's a few examples:

[http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/proc-7.ogg](http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/proc-7.ogg)

[http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/proc-8.ogg](http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/proc-8.ogg)

[http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/random-
piano.ogg](http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/random-piano.ogg)

[http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/professional-
pianist.ogg](http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/professional-pianist.ogg)

[http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/hammering.ogg](http://www.morgawr.eu/stuff/hammering.ogg)

The style can vary depending on various parameters, speed and notes. It's far
from perfect and very dissonant at times, but still fun.

I even wrote a Ludum Dare[0] game once using this type of music, all
procedurally generated with overtone, and even though it didn't get amazing
ratings, the highest among them was music. Funny.
[http://www.morgawr.eu/ld27/index.html](http://www.morgawr.eu/ld27/index.html)

[0] [http://www.ludumdare.com/](http://www.ludumdare.com/)

------
vertex-four
For those in the UK, there's a networked live coding festival in Birmingham
this September:
[http://networkmusicfestival.org/about/](http://networkmusicfestival.org/about/)

